
Cryptography Pioneer (Ron Rivest) Seeks Secure Elections the Low-Tech Way - nabla9
https://www.quantamagazine.org/rsa-cryptographer-ronald-rivest-seeks-secure-elections-20200312/
======
galaxyLogic
What I don't quite get is if a voter can verify that their vote was counted as
they intended, how can they prove that it was not if it was not?

Or in other words if many people report that their vote was not counted
correctly, can we trust them?

As a concrete example assume that Trump does not win the next election. But
then a large number of his supporters claim that looking at the results online
they can see their vote was not counted correctly. Can we prove that they are
lying, if they are?

